# Leatt neck brace



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

hey all, so I am looking into getting a neck brace for downhill use, and I really like the leatt braces, from my research, i feel they have the best protection for most downhill crashes as opposed to the alpinestar neck brace that only focuses on compression injuries, and not hyperflexion injuries. 

From what i understand, riding with a neck brace has its pros and cons, and the biggest con i have found is an increased chance of clavicle fracture, and limited head movement. Personally, I will take a fractured collarbone over a broken C2 vertebra. 

What leatt brace do you guys feel is best suited for downhill use? I do not want to spend more than 350$ on one, and none of my LBS carry neck braces in stock.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the Leatt moto GPX and love it. I bought it used off ebay for 230.00. I have never had a crash were its put to use. Had 2 friends break their necks and they did it on stuff they ride all the time. I wear it on every ride now and do not even notice it. Get one ASAP!!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

DBX Ride 3 looks like a nice choice in your price range. I have a DBX comp from two years ago. I like the fit adjustability. I don't think you can go wrong with Leatt. Good quality stuff. 

Oddly enough I've noticed there are far fewer world cup DH racers wearing the braces this year. Not sure why. 

I feel like I'm stuck with mine forever. superstition keeps me from ever getting rid of it.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

I wear the DBX bike-specific brace. It's slightly lower profile than the GPX but otherwise there isn't a huge difference, so I'd get the adjustable GPX if you get a better deal on it. 

The limited movement stopped bothering me after a day or two wearing it - now I actually like the way it feels. Make sure you fit it properly! It comes with a couple different pieces and configurations and your best bet to avoid injury in a minor crash it to have the brace sitting on your body in the proper position. I have seen some braces set up that always rest on the collarbone - ouch!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Do not buy anything that does not have adjustments no mater how cheap you can get it. 

I had the Moto GPX and went to the Bike version which I find helps a ton to allow full movement however I run an extra large TLD D3 so the helmet is a monster.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

I just got one and rode with it for the first time over the4 weekend

Absolutley get the bike specific DBX. Also, just slightly above your price range is the DBX Comp 3, which as far as I know has the greatest amount of adjustability.

This is the one I got. I spent about an hour setting it up and fitting the different parts for the best comfort and mobility. Riding just one day with it I never quite got to the point where I can no longer tell its there, but it didnt restrict my movements and certainly did not negatively effect my riding. So, its absolutley worth it

Something you have to consider though, is that different helmets will work differently with the brace. If your current helmet interferes too much with it, you may need to look at others.

As for the supposed increase in the chance of collar bone fracture, I have a story: in April I had a super lame crash where I got tossed over the bike into some relatively soft bushes and taller grass. I didnt land on any rocks, and still managed to break my collar bone. It was a somewhat long and annoying heal process, but if your collar bone can be broken so easily anyway, I'll take the protection from neck breaks. Riding last weekend was actually my first time back on the DH bike after the break.


----------



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the replies. I have looked at the dbx ride 3 and the dbx comp 2. From what i understand, the comp 2 is basically the same thing, just with a little more mobility. I have found the comp 2 for around 320$ online, and that is what i am thinking about getting... what's everyones opinion on the comp 2 over the ride 3?


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh one more thing if your Leatt brace breaks your SOL no warrantys on Leatts. Alpinestars has awsome warrantys and will usually replace if crashed and breaks. I had a bud who got the new Carbon brace and 4 rides later it just broke NO Crash or anything!! He had to buy another piece 200.00 charge and he is selling it now!!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

get the comp 2 it has the adjustments that you will want and need. Don't bother with the ride if you can afford the comp 2. 

I know a few ( not many) people who can use the ride as it is however that all depends on the helmet and how their body is built. The comp allows you to not worry about if you get a new helmet or act


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Cervical fractures are statistically rare with DH bikers.
Traumatic Brain Injury is statistically common with DH bikers
*TBI is over 50x more common than a cervical fracture. *

Neck guards decrease the occurence of cervical spine injuries. They cost $150-$350.
Mouth guards decrease the occurrence and severity of concussions. They cost $15-$35. (they also prevent dental/tongue injury)
*Cost benefit of a mouthguard is roughly 500x greater than a neck brace.*

*DO YOU WEAR A MOUTHGUARD?*


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hucknroll has a 15% off coupon right now. I just picked up a Ride 3 for $250. If it doesn't work, I'll move up to the Comp.


----------



## Disco Stu (Jan 27, 2005)

hitek79 said:


> Hucknroll has a 15% off coupon right now. I just picked up a Ride 3 for $250. If it doesn't work, I'll move up to the Comp.


I picked up the medium comp III for 339 shipped. Huck n Roll rocks.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

SummitAP said:


> Cervical fractures are statistically rare with DH bikers.
> Traumatic Brain Injury is statistically common with DH bikers
> *TBI is over 50x more common than a cervical fracture. *
> 
> ...


So true, the recent study published from Whistler stats, rate of spine/neck fracture 0.02% rate of traumatic brain injury 11+%.

Along with zero independent evidence for the efficacy of neck braces....


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Uphill=sad said:


> So true, the recent study published from Whistler stats, rate of spine/neck fracture 0.02% rate of traumatic brain injury 11+%.
> 
> Along with zero independent evidence for the efficacy of neck braces....


So (to extrapolate the percentages) potentially just 2 in 10,000 injured riders suffer spine/neck fracture vs 11 in 100 brain injury?

That's amazing. I'm far too superstitious to ditch the neck brace, even though I'd prefer not to wear it. But I will definitely add a mouth guard. Good suggestion.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Of riders who were injured, 11.2% suffered a TBI while 0.2% suffered neck fractures.


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

SummitAP said:


> Neck guards decrease the occurence of cervical spine injuries. They cost $150-$350.
> Mouth guards decrease the occurrence and severity of concussions. They cost $15-$35. (they also prevent dental/tongue injury)
> *Cost benefit of a mouthguard is roughly 500x greater than a neck brace.*
> 
> *DO YOU WEAR A MOUTHGUARD?*


Any suggestions on a good one? I've tried a couple of shock doctor ones but no luck. Or maybe I just need to give it more time to get used to it.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the underarmor one... very overpriced, but I got it for cheap. Just make sure you get one of the boil-and-mold ones and mold it properly. Another option is call your dentist and ask how much a custom one is. I think they are well under $100.

To be clear, I don't think that neck guards are a bad idea in other sports, or even in MTB, but I think that it is the least important piece of DH armor, the last piece that a DHer should acquire.

But I see some people think that it is next thing to buy after a helmet and gloves.


----------



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

i never thought about wearing a mouth guard. That is actually a really good idea. I grew up playing hockey and football, and im sure a mouth guard helped, but i still got a few concussions....

I would look at the shock doctor gravity mouthguard. it sits on your lower teeth, very small, not super noticeable.


----------



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

what about the TLD adventure 2 brace? I found a shop about a half our out of town that has one, i went and tried it on with my helmet and it seemed pretty nice, plus it fits in my price range. has anyone every used the TLD adventure 2 before?

thanks


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Leatt DBX Comp 2 Black Neck Brace at Price Point


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

SummitAP said:


> Cervical fractures are statistically rare with DH bikers.
> Traumatic Brain Injury is statistically common with DH bikers
> *TBI is over 50x more common than a cervical fracture. *
> 
> ...


Concussions - Does Wearing a Mouthguard Prevent Concussions


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

hitek79 said:


> Concussions - Does Wearing a Mouthguard Prevent Concussions


Well, not being an about.com fan, I hopped over to Pub Med for the last hour and read several studies. They mostly confirmed the about article.

Among the most interesting:

http://www.springerlink.com/content/e2888728p7718g40/fulltext.html
Mixed results on mouthguards.

Helmets and Mouth Guards: The Role of Personal Equipment in Preventing Sport-Related Concussions
*Helmets prevent severre brain injury and skull fractures, but not concussions because they poorly manage rotational forces (see POC MIPS). Mouthguards do not appear to prevent concussions.*

Customized mandibular orthotics in the preven... [Dent Traumatol. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI (paywalled)
Conclusion:  The preliminary results of this study suggest that a customized mandibular orthotic may decrease the incidence of concussion/mild traumatic brain injuries in high- school football athletes, but a comprehensive study is required to confirm these initial findings.

Is protective equipment useful in preventing... [Br J Sports Med. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI (sorry no free text)
2009 Metastudy of 51 studies including 23 analytical epidemiological studies.
"There is evidence that *helmet use reduces head injury risk in skiing, snowboarding and bicycling, but the effect on concussion risk is inconclusive. No strong evidence exists for the use of mouthguards or face shields to reduce concussion risk. *"

*There IS evidence that helmets prevent severe brain injury and skull fractures.
There IS evidence that mouthguards prevent dental and oral facial trauma.
There is NOT evidence that helmets prevent concussions.
There is NOT evidence that mouthguards prevent concussions.
There IS evidence that neck fractures are about the rarest fracture in DH mtbing.
There is NOT evidence that neck braces prevent neck fractures.*


----------

